# Looking For Driver & Sub 12 mi. West of Boston MA



## Mass4x4fun (Nov 17, 2006)

I have 3 rig's and 2 drivers. Looking for a third plow driver and a sub with his own rig. I have 100 driveways to clear and only 3 that need shoveling!

I would be interested in backup help too.


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

Keep an eye on the Mass networking page. Seems to be filling in. You are kinda far for me to drive up but in a pinch...


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Where are most of the driveway located?


----------



## Mass4x4fun (Nov 17, 2006)

All of my driveways are within 2 mi. on the north side of Weston. Almost all are on side roads, just 2 on 117.

Ron


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Too far for me now, but good luck in your search. If I was still in the Concord area I'd be all over it.


----------



## Mass4x4fun (Nov 17, 2006)

*Still Looking*

Still looking for sub's west of Boston.

Ron


----------



## rbergevine (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey Ron, good talking to you on the phone Saturday night. As we discussed, just let me know if I can help you out. I'm available and work in Wellesley Hills so I'm in your area all the time. Call me anytime 24x7. Russell 401-824-4853


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

i would jump all over that since im going sub next week but im on the north shore plus i work for a buddy so yah like someone said above check the mass networking thread alot of people on there looking for more work or just work period theres a lot of mass guys on here all of a sudden so u should have no problem


----------



## tauan2007 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey Im from Boston and looking for work... i have a f250 with a 8"... Contact me if ur interested.


----------



## Fun Plow (Jan 22, 2009)

Mass4x4fun - I do not have a rig but are you still looking for a driver?


----------



## Mass4x4fun (Nov 17, 2006)

I should be good for drivers. Thank's for asking.

What I need is a subcontractor with there own short weelbase truck (like a Jeep, Bronco, or a small/short pickup truck)


----------



## Fun Plow (Jan 22, 2009)

Mass4x4fun - Thank you for the reply. Let me know if anything changes.


----------

